
New Florida law lets any resident challenge what’s taught in science classes - tejohnso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/07/01/new-florida-law-lets-any-resident-challenge-whats-taught-in-science-classes/?utm_term=.57c021c150d3
======
tejohnso
Another criticized her child's sixth-grade science curriculum, writing that
“the two main theories on the origin of man are the theory of evolution and
creationism,” and that her daughter had only been taught about evolution.

~~~
HarryHirsch
It would a hoot to see the history of Young-Earth Creationism taught in
Collier County. People would line up for front-row seats to watch the
proceedings! The force of sanity against the force of hucksterism and
obscurantism. It won't happen, but one can dream.

